# Is my GSD normal ? He eats flies.



## Mjxx (Jan 15, 2012)

I'v noticed lately that if ever Barney sees any flies he will chase after them and eventually eat them he also eats bees wasps and any other flying insects.

Is this normal or is he just as crazy as me ?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It is normal, but I would discourage it. Flies carry all kinds of diseases and parasites.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Mine does it too. Butterflies are a particular delicacy.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

As I sit here typing this Stella is chasing flies in the living room, if it moves she is after it, and yes butterflied too !!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Annie chases anything that flies by. Flying insects, leaves, you name it.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Yup, mine chases flies and eats them. If I swat one and leave it there, she'll also lick it off the window sill (done it once and I'm not letting her do it again). Bad source of protein...


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I've had 3 GSD in my lifetime, and all three of them have gone to great lengths to catch and kill flies in the house, and will stalk one around the windows for eons unti it's caught.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

If it has wings, Buddy hates it.

I blame my lovebird for picking on him (through the cage, they aren't ever out together)


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Elly May will eat anything that moves, if she can get ahold of it.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Oh yes!*

Pyzon,. my white GSD girl is a spider! She chases and eats anything that flies. Kana, our other GSD girl looks at her like she is crazy, tilted head and all. It's kind of funny.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey chases anything that flies around him. He has an affection for bees, which makes us nervous.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

LOL! 
Mine can catch a fly or bee in mid-air..
The flies don't bother me as much as the bees...scared about stinging.
butterflies don't stand a chance either


----------



## EdBud (Jul 16, 2010)

Gretchen (Silver Sable GSD) and Princess (Siamese/? mix from the pound) hunt any bug that makes it's way into the house and they usually will eat 'em if they catch 'em.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Flies, moths, birds...basically anything that moves in the opposite direction as her


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

When Lakota was a little puppy she was facinated with moths, butterflys, leaves. I would watch her just chasing them in the yard too funny. 
All of my dogs if you say "Buggg" ears start zoning in and then "SNAP" sound of jaws clenching down, don't let your fingers get in the way.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Haha, cute. Danni doesn't care about flies, but my Corgi will hunt down bugs until he collapses.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh yes. Mine love chasing flies, and also this summer my girl added cicadas to her menu. :3


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

Meeah is an expert at catching flies and, of course, eats them afterwards. She also tries to catch bees, wasps, etc. I thought she was abnormal for doing that until now!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

My grandparents 9 year old GSD is the ultimate fly catcher. He'll a stalk a fly through the house like he's on National Geographic. He just needs a narrator. 

Balen is a fly catcher too, but he _loves_ to catch and eat the giant grasshoppers in the backyard right now.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Yep, anything that flies. A couple days ago I put on my sandals (bare feet) and got stung by a bee that was hiding in the shoe. It hurt really really really bad. I screamed and cried and kicked off the shoe. Effie came racing over and ate the bee right off my little toe. Then she licked it to make me feel better.


----------

